# Body Odor: Only present at college... (SA)



## vroom (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey, fellow sufferers.

Up until recently, I hadn't given much thought to my "condition." I always considered I was just introverted and a bit shy when called upon in class or meeting new people.

In the past few years, I've become somewhat of a recluse. Throughout high school I never had a girlfriend and didn't hang out with friends very often. Social situations just seemed a bit unnatural and boring/unproductive. I didn't/don't "party" so I was automatically cut out of many activities.

I'm now in my second year of college, and have had to come to terms with what I believe to be SA because of a new issue: BODY ODOR! :blush

Sweating and body odor had never been a problem for me; in fact, up until this past year or two, I wore deodorant merely because it was commonplace.

But for some reason, once I got to college, I started having some uncontrollable body odor while sitting in class. It's not hyperhidrosis because it only takes a drop to start smelling bad. Plus, I never have pit stains. It seems my main issue then is with the apocrine glands which produce the smelly sweat. (I must admit, however, that my hands and arms do get a bit moist when SA kicks in.) My hygiene is not in question-I shower and wear deodorant every day. It was a real shock once I realized that *I* was the one who was stinking up the room. :afr

Needless to say, I've become somewhat preoccupied with this problem. I was fine with the other effects of SA when they were only internal. Now that it's become an external problem that causes discomfort to others and INCREDIBLE worry to me, it's time to take action.

The first action I took was trying different deodorants. Regular deodorants didn't work-I was left smelling like sweet B.O. :um Then I tried prescription strength antiperspirants. These cut off all sweating to the armpits, which in turn eliminated any odor. The problem is that they are irritating to the skin and occassionally fail me.

At this point I realized that I was trying to solve a problem which is the result of an even bigger problem: SA. As the title suggests, I don't have body odor problems during the summer (in my reclusion) or when I'm with family. Anything that triggers SA, triggers body odor. For me, being in an enclosed area with peers is enough to set both off. Not a good thing seeing as I'm in college.

*Anyone else have problems with body odor stemming from SA? What medications might help best? Which might cause even more problems? I'm trying to get an appointment with the doctor soon, but my immediate need eliminates the slow-acting nature of CBT.*

(Sorry for the length, but I had to get this off my chest.)


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi vroom and :wel to SAS 

Body odor can be caused by a few things, ,like dietary imbalance. It might not be something that needs to be solved through a prescription :stu

Here's a link to a page that has some solutions. Not all apply to you but there might be something there that might give you some relief :squeeze

http://www.health911.com/remedies/rem_bodyo.htm


----------



## vroom (Sep 12, 2006)

leppardess said:


> Hi vroom and :wel to SAS
> 
> Body odor can be caused by a few things, ,like dietary imbalance. It might not be something that needs to be solved through a prescription :stu
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.

Yes, I've been to that site and many others since this problem surfaced. What is strange and leads me to believe it comes from SA is that it only happens when at college or the rare social occassion at home (this past summer I almost forgot about it, until the first day back :no). If I spend the day alone with no triggers for SA, I don't have a problem.

My diet doesn't change much in college. I have food allergies so I cook for myself. To further discredit the dietary concern, I've been eating mostly wholesome meals that my mother has frozen and sent along with me.

I've gone over it in my head countless times, and it just seems to add up to being a symptom of SA. :stu


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

((((((((((((vroom)))))))))))))) I'm sorry that wasn't a help  You could very well be right about it being one symptom of SA and only treatment would then almost have to be prescriptions. I hope you find a solution :hug


----------



## dangat (Jul 11, 2006)

If you have a perscription antipersperent, you must have seen a doctor at some point, right? If you go back and say it's helping but not enough and is having bad effects on your skin, the doctor might have something else to perscribe.

It's hard to tell if it's as bad as you say it is, or if your mind is worried it's that bad, but it's not in reality. Assuming it is as bad as you say it is, definitely go to the doctor again, and if they don't have any more ideas of things you can do, go to a different doctor. And if SA is making you worried about seeing a doctor, just keep in mind all the worry you have by having not gotten a better persription.

If it's happened to you, it's happened to other people before too.


----------



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

Could it be the stress at college that is causing this?


----------



## vroom (Sep 12, 2006)

dangat said:


> If you have a perscription antipersperent...


Let me say that I have family members with general/social anxiety and at least one with sweating issues. I was able to borrow the doctor-prescribed antiperspirant liquid from this person.

SA isn't keeping me from going to see a doctor about it. Rather, I'm wondering if SA is what's causing the body odor. At the end of this month I have an appointment with an SA doctor, and we'll see what he has to say.

Basically, this thread was meant to see if anyone else has had or has heard of body odor caused by SA. Would this fare better in the "Coping with SA" section?


----------



## vroom (Sep 12, 2006)

Sunny Day said:


> Could it be the stress at college that is causing this?


I'm pretty sure it is. The _social_ stress, anyway.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

is it really real...or is it just some fun SA hypochondria??

cause at one point last year i was convinced for like a month that my one eye was a different shape than the other one. In retrospect, perhaps falling off the face of the earth and staying in my room for a year was making me crazy. And that was only the first example i could think of, there were more, and i really believed them.

Antipersperrant deodorant (the white stuff, not the gel kind) that doesnt keep you under control at all?


----------



## vroom (Sep 12, 2006)

instil said:


> is it really real...or is it just some fun SA hypochondria??
> 
> cause at one point last year i was convinced for like a month that my one eye was a different shape than the other one. In retrospect, perhaps falling off the face of the earth and staying in my room for a year was making me crazy. And that was only the first example i could think of, there were more, and i really believed them.
> 
> Antipersperrant deodorant (the white stuff, not the gel kind) that doesnt keep you under control at all?


I realize the mind's ability to make the unreal seem real (Olfactory Reference Syndrome, delusions of Bromosis, etc.). However, I don't believe this to be the case (of course, that's to be expected).

As for the deodorant, regular sticks or gels don't do the trick. It seems that if it's going to happen, nothing (aside from the prescription-strength stuff) will stop it from happening.

What I really should do is find a confidant to report to when I feel it's at its worst and get him/her to confirm or deny my suspicions. Unfortunately, my sister who lives in the same town can't smell anything, and I don't have any really close friends here that I feel comfortable asking. :fall


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

vroom said:


> I realize the mind's ability to make the unreal seem real (Olfactory Reference Syndrome, delusions of Bromosis, etc.)


^^Im not doubting you...really im not...but that sounds like me if I was on a job interview as a psychiatrist which im really unqualified for. ' my senior thesis was on Olfactory Reference Syndrome, and I recently published a paper on my analysis of men ages 18-35 with delusions of bromosis"...... or trying to impress a girl who i know has no knowledge of a certain subject, just making up terms and phrases right on the spot as to impress you with my intricate knowledge of the subject.



vroom said:


> What I really should do is find a confidant to report to when I feel it's at its worst and get him/her to confirm or deny my suspicions.


I always thought you (you meaning...everyone) could smell yourself if you stink. There have been times after summer work days where I'd just get a whiff of my BO funk and think "OHHHH! whoa" (uhhhhhhhh...to the ladies....disregard that statement, clearly im just trying to make him feel better :b ) Seriously though, you cant tell if its noticably smelly or just the normal slight smell that is bound to develop at some point during the day?


----------



## vroom (Sep 12, 2006)

instil said:


> ^^Im not doubting you...really im not...but that sounds like me if I was on a job interview as a psychiatrist which im really unqualified for. ' my senior thesis was on Olfactory Reference Syndrome, and I recently published a paper on my analysis of men ages 18-35 with delusions of bromosis"...... or trying to impress a girl who i know has no knowledge of a certain subject, just making up terms and phrases right on the spot as to impress you with my intricate knowledge of the subject.


I'll be the first to admit that I don't know enough on the subject. What I shared were a couple of things I came across during my searching. Including them was my way of saying "Hey, you ever hear of ORS or bromisis? Google them and tell me if you think I fit the descriptions."



instil said:


> I always thought you (you meaning...everyone) could smell yourself if you stink. There have been times after summer work days where I'd just get a whiff of my BO funk and think "OHHHH! whoa" (uhhhhhhhh...to the ladies....disregard that statement, clearly im just trying to make him feel better :b ) Seriously though, you cant tell if its noticably smelly or just the normal slight smell that is bound to develop at some point during the day?


Based on what I've read (limited as it may be) the individual might not always notice his own stench. One cannot always count on others to be helpful enough to point it out, either. In my experiences, I may think that others are looking at me funny or avoiding me or even pointing at me (it's happened, unless I imagined it... twice) but that could just be anxiety coming into play.

How I judge my stink is if I can smell it without trying to smell it, it's bound to be noticeable. And noticeable is a problem. And it was never noticeable before coming to college.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

What is your diet like? The odor could stem from that.


----------



## vroom (Sep 12, 2006)

Restless Mind said:


> What is your diet like? The odor could stem from that.


No different than it is at home in the summer.


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

my case is similar to yours, and here's how i solved mine.

i used to suffer from excessive sweating under the armpits, and still suffer from excessive body sweat, but since that doesn't give me B.O., i don't worry about it too much.

basically, i would sweat uncontrollably, even under cool conditions, if i was in a stressful situation that caused me anxiety (which, given my SA, happened constantly).. this would give my shirts a major wet stain that would last all day, and eventually (1-2 hours) when the sweat mixed with deodorant residue on the shirt, it would start smelling badly. i spent my senior year in high school worrying about this, and i would always have my arms close to my body, as if to prevent the B.O. from spreading..

but then, i went on a search online, and found an amazing product that was supposed to reduce sweating and had an extraordinary comment section from people all over the world praising the wonders it's done for them.. i decided to try it out, and i ordered a bottle of this miracle product..

when it got here a week later, i immediatelly applied a healthy dose, and couldn't wait to see the results the day after, even though the instruction said it could take a week for it to start working.. to my surprise, i already noticed a CONSIDERABLE reduction in sweating the next day, and when i applied it two more times throughout the following week, i noticed i completely stopped sweating as excessively as i did before.. now, i didn't STOP transpiring, i still get moist underneath my armpits, but i no longer LEAK buckets of sweat, and most importantly my shirts remain dry, even if i run in the sun all day long, which means less embarrassments and less damage to my shirts (i basically had to throw my old shirts out, as they had an unwashable white stain on them, even some i wore for only a month)..

the amazing product i'm talking about is Certain Dri.. you can buy it straight from Amazon for 6$..

i know this looks like advertisement, but i'm telling you, i have no connections with their company other than an extremely satisfied customer, and it feels so good to know about a product that doesn't exaggerate their claims and truly works..

another great thing is, according to the directions, you're supposed to use the roll-on every night before you go to bed, to assure protection for the next day.. what's amazing is that i actually just have to put it on a single time every 10 days or even every 2 weeks, and just keep using my regular day deodorant, and it keeps on working.. i once tried to see how long i could last without it and if my sweating would come back if i stopped using it, and after 3 weeks i noticed slightly increased sweating, and some small sweat stains on my shirt.. nothing like i was used to experience before i started using it, but it still showed me it was definitelly working it's magic.. i'm actually still using the bottle i bought in march of LAST YEAR (2005), and i have one unopened bottle that's sure to last me at least until 2008.. the next time i buy this, i'm buying it in bulk, like 10 or more pieces, it's that good..

i'm thinking on trying out their daily deodorant, so i can finally replace the sticky, white, bar ones i've been using all my life.. if it turns out to be even half as good as their anti-perspirant is, i'm switching indefinitelly..

let me know if you decide to get it and if it works for you.. just check out the comments section, there are people like me on there who can't believe how good this product is..

good luck, and sorry if i sound preachy, but this thing has been a life-saver for me..


----------



## vroom (Sep 12, 2006)

OneSADClown said:


> my case is similar to yours, and here's how i solved mine.
> 
> the amazing product i'm talking about is Certain Dri.. you can buy it straight from Amazon for 6$..


Yeah, 12% Aluminum Chloride. The prescription stuff I tried was 20%. It cut off the sweating, but really irritated my skin.

I'm actually currently using Certain Dri. It doesn't seem to bother my skin much/at all and does seem to help considerably.

In the new package that I just opened up was a sample of the new Certain Dri deodorant. It was a gauze swipe that had a mild scent. Thankfully, I didn't notice the scent at all once it was on.

Because you brought it up, I just stuck my head down and tried to get a whiff of B.O... *and there isn't any!* :banana Boy, it's been quite a while since I've been able to say that. It's almost midnight and not even the slightest bit of stink.

Guess I'll be getting some more of the stuff and putting it to the test.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

maureen said:


> Sweating isn't a crime, its nature, and although society doesn't really help, it happens on a daily, hourly, every minute, basis. If you are sweating easily, you should purchase this handy little pack of Once A Week wipes. The Once A Week wipes make you feel and smell cleaner, and because their size aren't that big, so you can simply stick them in your bag and use them when ever you work up a sweat! Well, Once A Week is fragrance free, it helps you to neutralize body odors but not using fragrance to make you smell better as others.
> 
> Maureen


You've copied and pasted the same thing on another 4 threads, are you a sales person for Once A Week Wipes? I'd rather shower every day myself.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jigirk said:


> You've copied and pasted the same thing on another 4 threads, are you a sales person for Once A Week Wipes? I'd rather shower every day myself.


Spammer - Banned!


----------

